# FreeBSD vs. Linux – 5 Factors When Considering FreeBSD vs Linux – Package Management



## officeklara (Yesterday at 2:12 PM)

Article here.

*FreeBSD, The FreeBSD Foundation, and The FreeBSD Forums are not associated with the content of this article.*


----------

